# [SSH via navigateur web]Quelle solutions ? [Résolu]

## 404_crazy

Bonjour,

J'ai un serveur sous gentoo et je voudrai pouvoir me connecter dessus en ssh via un simple navigateur web

pour cela j'utilisai webmin avec un module ssh mais comme webmin et déconseiller je ne voudrait plus cette solution j'ai donc chercher un peut et j'ai trouver AjaxTerm comme je ne connais pas du tout je voulait vous demander votre avis et si vous connaissiez d'autres solutions ?

merci d'avance.Last edited by 404_crazy on Sat May 17, 2008 8:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Konqueror le fait il me semble et je ne crois pas qu'il soit le seul browser à savoir faire ça. (Le file manager Nautilus se débrouille très bien aussi etc...)

----------

## 404_crazy

je sais bien me je m'en sert essentiellement au lycée ou les PC sont sous windows avec firefox

----------

## geekounet

Au lycée j'installais putty sur chaque machine Windows, un simple exécutable à dl et à poser où on veut en fait (et les machines étaient des Win98 mal "protégés", je faisais sauter les protections sur toutes, donc je faisais ce que je veux dessus de toute façon  :Razz: ). Et au pire, on peut toujours l'exécuter en le lançant direct sans l'enregistrer... faut juste qu'y ai pas un proxy qui bloque les .exe quoi ;p ( et encore ya un zip)

----------

## xaviermiller

en plus, il existe une version portable de putty (donc mettable sur clef USB) sur http://www.portableapps.com

Le tout est de savoir si l'USB est bloqué ou non.

----------

## 404_crazy

oui je sais bien mais voila on est en A.D. et la GPO nous interdit les .exe  :Twisted Evil:   donc putty n'est pas utilisable   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

Heu, juste par curiosité, AD, GPO = ?

----------

## 404_crazy

A.D. = active directory

G.P.O. = stratégies de groupe

----------

## geekounet

Oki, pas étonnant que ça ne me disait rien.  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

Eh bien tu te prends un putty chez toi, tu le renomme truc.bla, tu le met sur une serveur web, tu dl truc.bla, tu le renomme et ça roule, la plus part du temps seul les extension sont vérifiées, bien que je ne connaisse ni AD ni GPOtruc ça devrait marcher, sinon tu as plein d'applet java pour faire client ssh (google devrait t'en donner) et plein de possibilité de terminaux en ajax sur une de tes machines à encore google devrait pouvoir t'aider (indice dans ce cas ajaxterm)

----------

## nico_calais

Questions au hasard, les lecteurs cd-rom sont bloqués, est il possible de booter via clé usb ?

Bref, la solution live-cd est elle envisageable ?

On a le droit de rêver ^^

----------

## mornik

Il risque surtout d'avoir un blocage sur le port voir sur le protocole ssh !

Donc la solution d'ajaxterm est pas mal. Le hic c'est que c'est pas du ssh mais du ssl.

J'ai utilisé cette solution au taff et c'était bien pratique (notamment pour installer mon serveur gento  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## xaviermiller

et avec une clef USB ?

----------

## 404_crazy

Donc j'ai vérifier 2 ou 3 chose l'usb est désactivé dans le bios qui est lui même protéger par un mot de passe et le lecteur cd est lui complètement débranche sinon j'ai aussi trouver une solution qui s'appelle mindterm qui est un applet java client ssh

----------

## xaviermiller

rien pigé. Voudrais-tu ponctuer ton message, s'il te plaît ?

----------

## Bapt

Vire la pile de la machine, comme ça plus de mot de passe pour le bios et tu peux faire ce que tu veux avec la machine.

----------

## nico_calais

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Vire la pile de la machine, comme ça plus de mot de passe pour le bios et tu peux faire ce que tu veux avec la machine.

 

Là ça devient tendu. Un adin ou un techos va faire la gueule ^^

Franchement qui t'à faire un truc de ce genre, je prendrai un portable sous nux avec un firewall parametré pour être le plus furtif possible et je prendrai le câble reseau de l'autre PC, voir se brasser une prise réseau de dispo s'il y a et si tu sais ou se trouve la baie de brassage :p

Je precise que si quelqu'un fais ça à mon taf, c'est coup de boule direct ^^

----------

## mornik

 *Quote:*   

> Je precise que si quelqu'un fais ça à mon taf, c'est coup de boule direct ^^

 

Heureusement que je bosse pas dans ta boite, j'me prendrai souvent des coups :p

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

et AjaxTerm http://antony.lesuisse.org/qweb/trac/wiki/AjaxTerm ?

----------

## 404_crazy

 *Quote:*   

> et AjaxTerm http://antony.lesuisse.org/qweb/trac/wiki/AjaxTerm ?

 

Oui je pense que je vais m'orientai vers ajaxterm ou mindterm mais reste a savoir lequel ?

----------

## nico_calais

 *mornik wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Je precise que si quelqu'un fais ça à mon taf, c'est coup de boule direct ^^ 
> 
> Heureusement que je bosse pas dans ta boite, j'me prendrai souvent des coups :p

 

A noter que tous les jours je fais un coup de ntop pour voir les differentes machines sur le reseau.

J'ai déjà choppé un prestataire qui avait connecté son portable. J'ai juste desactivé le port et attendu patiemment qu'il vienne me voir   :Twisted Evil: 

Et un medecin qui lui aussi a branché son portable. Là me suis deplacé et il l'a plus jamais refait   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mornik

 *404_crazy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   et AjaxTerm http://antony.lesuisse.org/qweb/trac/wiki/AjaxTerm ? 
> 
> Oui je pense que je vais m'orientai vers ajaxterm ou mindterm mais reste a savoir lequel ?

 

Ajaxterm = SSL

mindterm a priori ssh

Le premier à besoins d'un serveur apache. L'avantage c'est que les accès au net signifient l'ouverture des ports 80 et parfois 443. Donc sauf si tu est placé sur une plage d'ip blacklistée (un dns dynamique permet parfois de contourner ce blacklistage) tu peux te connecter à ta machine via n'importe quel navigateur (et donc pas besoin d'un logiciel supplémentaire). Deplus certains reseaux filtrent le ssh. Et c'est pas une question de ports. 

Le hic d'ajaxterm c'est que certaines applis ne passent pas. Par exemple un make menuconfig de mon noyau ne passe pas. Mais sinon, ajaxterm+screen+w3m c'est le bonheur (et transparent sur le réseau car noyé dans le flow des trames internet standard)

nico_calais  *Quote:*   

> J'ai juste desactivé le port et attendu patiemment qu'il vienne me voir

 Pervers ! (moi je change de connexion, pas question d'aller voir l'admin ce sont tous des bêtes sauvage assoiffée de <del>bière</del> sang !

----------

## Bapt

httptunnel + putty (problème ne passe pas à travers un reverse proxy - du moins un reverse proxy fait avec lighttpd)

ou 

Socks.via.HTTP en java (c'est le seul qui passe à travers un reverse proxy ce qui est nécessaire chez moi) + putty

C'est vieux mais efficace.

comme ça tu es tranquille tu as un vrai terminal, tu peux même faire du ssh -X, freenx, ce que tu veux puisque tu fais tout passer à traver le tunnel http.

----------

## xaviermiller

mais si j'ai bien compris, son ActiveDirectory bloque les .exe...

Moi je dirais "oublie, tu es au taf/école, pas chez toi"   :Laughing: 

----------

## 404_crazy

Bon je me suis orienté vers mindterm qui marche très bien je met donc le sujet "resolut" 

merci de toutes vos réponses

----------

